# Access - Hilfe bei der Bildung einer Summe in einem Bericht



## GTA (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Ich hab folgendes Problem.

Meine Tabelle hat folgende Form:
Masternummer,KundenNr, Thema, TC_Anfang, TC_Ende, Länge, Produktionsdatum und Sprecher.

Alles außer Produktionsdatum hat als Datentyp Text.

TC_Anfang und TC_Ende haben folgende Formatierung:
Feldgröße: 8
Format, Eingabeformat: 00\:00\:00;0;_
(stunden:minuten:sekunden)

Das Feld Länge wurde aus den beiden Feldern TC_Anfang und TC_Ende berechnet und hat folgende Formatierung:
Feldgröße: 5
Format, Eingabeformat: 00\:00;0;_
(minuten:sekunden)


Das Problem ist, dass am Ende jeder Gruppe im Bericht die Summe der Längen angezeigt werden sollen.

Ich weis aber leider nicht, wie ich das anstellen könnte.


Zusatz:
Die Summe der Längen soll dann das gleiche Format haben, wie TC_Anfang und TC_Ende.



Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------

